# Yay! new fish coming today!



## starrfish71 (Jul 6, 2005)

Amongst others, I'm getting a pair of L-24's, Red fin cactus plecos, and a pair of L-239's blue panaques. 

I'm very excited. Has any one here kept either of these species?


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

i had a blue panaque - he was an extremely territorial lil bugger - very aggressive whenever another cat or fish came too close to his *area* -- rarely ever backed down from a fight as well lol - he was 3rd among my fav cats - he LOVED the big rounded spirulina wafers and frozen brine shrimp and didnt mind sharing it with the swordtails, but nearly went berzerk if another cat tried to take a nip - he also devoured any cucumbers and was always cleaning my bogwood - if you look real close, his spoon shaped teeth are perfect for scraping - moreso than other cats. he didnt get very big (about 5 inches) and shared my living space for 5 yrs along with my 18 inch and 1 foot plecos and was a fascinating species. I also had a blue-eyed in my 30 gal that, except for the eyes, they were almost twins in behaviour and food preferences. Gratz and enjoy!


----------

